# "Eternol" Embossed Amber Bottles



## SBDave (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey ya'll! I'm a long-time reader, first-time poster. Anyway, I've been searching high and low to find out what these bottles are, but I'm not having any luck. They are embossed with the word "Eternol" on one side and with the numbers "3" and "6" on the base - nothing else. Any help identifying and pricing these would be super appreciated. Thank you in advance and nice to meet ya!

http://www.davidbasham.net/1.jpg

http://www.davidbasham.net/2.jpg


----------



## reach44 (Aug 30, 2013)

Could be a shampoo or beauty product.


----------



## reach44 (Aug 30, 2013)

Maybe 1940's era.  As for price I couldn't say.


----------



## SBDave (Aug 30, 2013)

That's awesome! Thank you kindly for your reply and the ad!


----------



## epackage (Aug 30, 2013)

Glad you found out what it is, there's not much value but solving the mystery is the best part of the hobby alot of the time...


----------



## SBDave (Aug 30, 2013)

Agreed! I do enjoy the research aspect of it. It's exciting to find out when a bottle was made and what it was used for. These are actually my father's bottles (along with another few hundred of them) that he dug up in Taft, CA back in the early 60s. I've been going through them one by one - a lot of work, but interesting too!


----------

